# استايل اسود لاسبوع الالام  خفيف .



## Yes_Or_No (18 أبريل 2008)

استايل اسبوع الالام للمنتديات المسيحية 

الاستايل خفيف جدا ومطابق لكل شروط الويب 2.0

ولا يسبب اي لود علي السيرفر بسبب كبر حجمة 

خفيف جداااااااااااااااااااااا

تحميل الاستايل في المرفقات وادي صورة سريعه للاستايل 








بالنسبه للبنر خالي مفيهوش اي جرافيك عشان السرعه 

اي حد عايز بنر يبعتلي رساله خاصه فقط و يقولي صمملي بنر و يبعتلي 

اسم المنتدي ​
* لأ تنسي التحميل بالمرفقات : ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استايل اسود لاسبوع الالام  خفيف .*

جددددددددع يا مينااااا .... ربنا يحميك :yaka:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استايل اسود لاسبوع الالام  خفيف .*



> جددددددددع يا مينااااا .... ربنا يحميك


 
ميرسي بيكو


----------



## ramy9000 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استايل اسود لاسبوع الالام  خفيف .*

ميرسى و ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## harry (3 أبريل 2009)

جميل لكن المرفقات لا تعمل


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

شكراا ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الاستايل

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير مينا_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## الهاجري (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي على الاستايل


----------

